# Admiralskije - Ostwok



## lordazores (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's a rather odd watch I found very cheap on eBay. Interestingly enough, this watch is brand new in excellent working condition. I understand, Ostwok was a Swiss company trying to sell Russian-made re-designed Vostok models, which fell through and the company was liquidated in February of 2000. Any idea whether this specific model has the vintage value potential, or is this going to be as useless as Casio electonic watches mass produced in the 80's?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice clone. FFS.


----------



## lordazores (Jan 10, 2008)

Stan said:


> Nice clone. FFS.


It really is a clone, that's precisely right. Surprisingly enough, the Russian crowd I spent last evening with were rather impressed with the strange design. I saw the original Vostok from 1960's that looked exactly like this, with the crown at 1:30.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's an extremely poor day when any watch is described as "useless" but yes it has virtually no value or potential. An interesting curiosity item to a collector of Vostoks but that's about in really.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Vostoks using that case are still available today new for around Â£30 

*Vostok `Generalskie` cal. 2414A 17 Jewels*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A nice curiosity, I'd be happy to have one in my collection









A similar model is still available from Vostok:










Cheers


----------



## lordazores (Jan 10, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Vostoks using that case are still available today new for around Â£30
> 
> *Vostok `Generalskie` cal. 2414A 17 Jewels*


Thank you for your reply. This one was only $10 USD. Not too bad for something like this. Cool thing also, I think, is that it doesn't have the "Сделано в России" on the dial.


----------

